# When I hit 1,000 posts..should I become a moderator???



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2007)

When I hit 1,000 posts should I become a moderator on here???  I feel like I can keep the riff-raff inline and help out other AZers....plus I know how to create a poll...If enough people vote yes..Greg will put me on his AZ staff...Holla


----------



## Marc (Sep 25, 2007)

You can't even moderate your own posts, how in the hell do you think you could moderate others?

Not to mention you badmouth the site on other websites.


You sir, would make a terrible moderator.  And if you do receive more yes's than no's, I'll be leaving this website and not coming back.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 25, 2007)

Your back on ignore.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Your back on ignore.



Easy Bob...that's a bad idea..you're going to love my mad steezy trip reports...anyway this poll was Gregs idea...

BTW..I voted Jello


----------



## andyzee (Sep 25, 2007)

Marc said:


> You can't even moderate your own posts, how in the hell do you think you could moderate others?
> 
> Not to mention you badmouth the site on other websites.
> 
> ...


 

I'm with you


----------



## marcski (Sep 25, 2007)

I think you becoming a moderator is like what Powdr is doing to K-mart!

(See Andyzee's post-script!)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2007)

marcski said:


> I think you becoming a moderator is like what Powdr is doing to K-mart!



:argue::argue::argue::angry:


----------



## Greg (Sep 25, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> anyway this poll was Gregs idea..





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> If enough people vote yes..Greg will put me on his AZ staff...Holla



My idea? *Yes.* Agreed to make you a mod if you get enough yes votes? *No.*

Doesn't seem like a lot of support so far... :lol: Carry on.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2007)

Greg thanks for inviting me and encouraging me to post on your wonderful site..Holla


----------



## Greg (Sep 25, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Greg thanks for inviting me and encouraging me to post on your wonderful site..Holla



You're welcome. Sorry your novelty has worn off.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2007)

Well once I hit 1,000 posts in a few minutes..I'm going to be a more mature poster..I don't want to burn any bridges because I'll be skiing with alot of you guys this season...


----------



## Vortex (Sep 25, 2007)

My point was moderation has nothing to do with your  post count.

 I was one here and was not up to the task.  

You start with self moderting.... if you have good trip reports and quality posts over time... maybe.    sorry if I was harsh.   Put together some outings bring some people on board.  help folks out.  

This might have been better via  Pm to Greg.  Your excitement is your best attribute.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2007)

Bob R said:


> My point was moderation has nothing to do with your  post count.
> 
> I was one here and was not up to the task.
> 
> ...



Will do..you'll see I'll have fans and groupies on here in no time...I just want to freaking ski like everybody else..I'm going crazy from lack of skiing..I skied 119 days last season and then just bam..it was over.  Skiing is better than sex.  If I want sex..I can just call up some trick hoe..If I want skiing..I need to fly to South America or Mount Hood..yeah for skiing..only 1.5 more months..


----------



## Vortex (Sep 25, 2007)

Your nuts.  Good for you.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 25, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Will do..you'll see I'll have fans and groupies on here in no time...



i cant get past this, which you allude to quite frequently.  But then again, Vanilla Ice and Milli Vanilli had fans and groupies too so anything is possible.


----------



## hammer (Sep 25, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well once I hit 1,000 posts in a few minutes..I'm going to be a more mature poster...


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 25, 2007)

2knees said:


> i cant get past this, which you allude to quite frequently.  But then again, Vanilla Ice and Milli Vanilli had fans and groupies too so anything is possible.



:lol:
:beer:


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 25, 2007)

Marc said:


> You can't even moderate your own posts, how in the hell do you think you could moderate others?
> 
> Not to mention you badmouth the site on other websites.
> 
> ...



Enough said. 

Moderating is about responsibility, not privilage.


----------



## MarkC (Sep 25, 2007)

Jello is Yummy


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 25, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Will do..you'll see I'll have fans and groupies on here in no time...I just want to freaking ski like everybody else..I'm going crazy from lack of skiing..I skied 119 days last season and then just bam..it was over.  Skiing is better than sex.  If I want sex..I can just call up some trick hoe..If I want skiing..I need to fly to South America or Mount Hood..yeah for skiing..only 1.5 more months..



And you're able to get that swollen ego,,,errr,,,I mean head in a helmet?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 25, 2007)

I voted no.  Unfortunetly HELL NO was not a option.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 25, 2007)

I didn't vote, this thread doesn't deserve a vote.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Sep 25, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## andyzee (Sep 25, 2007)

:roll:    :roll:


----------



## Greg (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## dmc (Sep 25, 2007)

andyzee said:


> I didn't vote, this thread doesn't deserve a vote.



 No Andy Z option?


----------



## andyzee (Sep 25, 2007)

dmc said:


> No Andy Z option?


 

FU!  :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 25, 2007)

2knees said:


> i cant get past this, which you allude to quite frequently.  But then again, Vanilla Ice and Milli Vanilli had fans and groupies too so anything is possible.




post of the week, so true on all levels  :lol:


----------



## severine (Sep 25, 2007)

:roll:



2knees said:


> i cant get past this, which you allude to quite frequently.  But then again, Vanilla Ice and Milli Vanilli had fans and groupies too so anything is possible.


:lol:


----------



## dmc (Sep 25, 2007)

andyzee said:


> FU!  :lol:



I never quite understood that whole thing..  But there's a lot i don't understand about those people on KZ


----------



## Marc (Sep 25, 2007)

dmc said:


> I never quite understood that whole thing..  But there's a lot i don't understand about those people on KZ



Like why they love Killington so much?


*ducks for cover*


----------



## bvibert (Sep 25, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I voted no.  Unfortunetly HELL NO was not a option.



Fixed it for ya!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 26, 2007)

Thank you to the person who voted yes...you rock hardcore yo..


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 26, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Thank you to the person who voted yes...you rock hardcore yo..



Must've been Big Vert.

:lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 26, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> Must've been Big Vert.
> 
> :lol:



:lol: Priceless...


----------



## Greg (Sep 26, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Thank you to the person who voted yes...you rock hardcore yo..



I think his mouse slipped....


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 26, 2007)

dmc said:


> I never quite understood that whole thing..  But there's a lot i don't understand about those people on KZ




The origins of it were when Andy and Pedro were going at it - stuff like the AndyZ cam, etc.  It just sorta stuck after all that died down


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 26, 2007)

O.K. now there are two people that voted for me...


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 26, 2007)

I voted "HELL No" 'cause I wouldn't want GSS moderating himself.  

:flag:

This board clearly has enough people to reign him in when he gets out of line.

:smash:


----------



## marcski (Sep 26, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> O.K. now there are two people that voted for me...



You mean you didn't vote for yourself?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 26, 2007)

marcski said:


> You mean you didn't vote for yourself?



No I said earlier I voted Jello


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 26, 2007)

I have no idea what the Jello option means..but I find it funny in a twisted way...you know what I'm saying...They always have Jello at Chinese food buffets...did Bill Cosby go to China...and don't even get me started on Womens Jello Wrestling...num num num num num..


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 26, 2007)

That brings up a curious question...what did the two people who voted for jello think they were voting for. Changing a poll question in midstream is definately not cool. Now maybe I would want to replace that Moderator with GSS.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 26, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> That brings up a curious question...what did the two people who voted for jello think they were voting for. Changing a poll question in midstream is definately not cool. Now maybe I would want to replace that Moderator with GSS.



AFAIK 'Jello' was one of the original options.  The only option that was changed, AFAIK, was changing 'no' to 'HELL No!'.  I changed that one, if you have a problem with that you can take it up my boss...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 26, 2007)

Polls are hella fun...I can't wait to create some more polls...It reminds me of voting for the President..but in these situations..your vote actually means something...lol...unless AZ comes up with some sort of electoral college with the Mass-Holes and Connect-headz taking over..


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 26, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Polls are hella fun...I can't wait to create some more polls...It reminds me of voting for the President..but in these situations..your vote actually means something...lol...unless AZ comes up with some sort of electoral college with the Mass-Holes and Connect-headz taking over..



Even tho this thread is pure comedy there are lines you shouldn't cross......like the one in the above post. Keep it crazy, keep it silly, keep it pathetic..whatever.....but keep it respectful.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 26, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> but keep it respectful.



Yea some people don't know what that means.  :roll:


----------



## marcski (Sep 26, 2007)

I'd have to first understand what he wrote to find it disrespectful.  

Perhaps he should type in English from now on?


----------



## marcski (Sep 26, 2007)

If nothing else, I think the Steeze man has definitely upped the total AZ post counts (not only his).


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 26, 2007)

marcski said:


> I'd have to first understand what he wrote to find it disrespectful.
> 
> Perhaps he should type in English from now on?



Can only speak for myself but the term Mass-Hole crosses the line IMHO, that's English enough for me.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 26, 2007)

marcski said:


> If nothing else, I think the Steeze man has definitely upped the total AZ post counts (not only his).



Or the fact that skiing is close.................


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm good for ratings...on here and PASR


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 27, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> the term Mass-Hole crosses the line



LOL.

Sorry, I can only speak for myself, but, IMHO, the level of policing on this board is a little much sometimes.


----------



## Greg (Sep 27, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Can only speak for myself but the term Mass-Hole crosses the line IMHO, that's English enough for me.



Pretty common phrase and I don't think it crosses any line....

"Connect-headz" though is waaaaaay overboard.


----------



## Greg (Sep 27, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm good for ratings...on here and PASR



Your posting frequency, not necessarily *you*, probably helps to increase the overall activity, but activity normally increases this time of year anyway. Nevertheless, I wish there were more members that posted at your rate, sans the silliness of course...


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 27, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Can only speak for myself but the term Mass-Hole crosses the line IMHO, that's English enough for me.



eh, I live in mass, and use the term masshole on occasion. not that big a deal.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 27, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I use the term most everyday on my commute from and back to Maine  :razz:



How long is the commute?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 27, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Average 30 minutes ... It takes almost as long to walk from the parking lot and pass through security as it does to drive to work. the house is 20 miles from the plant.



I forgot how narrow NH is along the coast.  I spent a summer living in Saco Maine and working in Kennebunkport at the Toms of Maine Deoderant and Toothpaste factory...tons of hot eastern European girls working at Old Orchard Beach..:razz:


----------

